# Italy tour



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking for a campsite near Ciampino or Castel Gandolfo, help wouild be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Aires?

Castel Gandolfo Wild 41.75903 12.66926 Free None Quiet dead-end road overlooking lake Albano. Lovely view and pretty good spot. (For facilities see below) 
Castel Gandolfo Aire 41.74409 12.64585 Free FWC Official aire with facilities near centre

See http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/resources-downloads/campsite-aires-and-wild-camping-database/ and http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/trip-r...itzerland/week-3-–-lake-bolsena-to-sperlonga/


----------

